# What kind of router do you have?



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

I am looking for a router and was wondering what you guy like and why.
I would like to thank everybody that helps me in this thread. Thanks Guys.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I have 5 routers.

My first one is a Porter Cable 7518, a heavy 3+ hp tank that rests in my router lift. It is very accurate and I get tired before it does. It will take whatever I choose to give it without any consideration of load. It weighs about 15 lbs, so is heavy for handheld use.

My second one is a 3hp Ryobi plunge router. I have it set up for handheld and table use (9" round router plate) and accomodates the large 1-3/4" guide bushings. It is heavy, but I've had it a long time. It also is heavy (~13 lbs).

My third and fourth ones ares a Freud 1710 2hp router and a Craftsman 2-1/4hp router, each with dual bases. These are about 8 lbs and are for hand-held (plunge base) and jig (fixed base) operation. They weigh about 6-8 lbs.

My fifth one is a Bosch Colt "laminate trimmer". It only takes 1/2" shank bits but is good for small edge work and fine work. It is small and only weights a few pounds so is easily controlled.

At some point I will likely add a Bosch 1617 2-base kit to my stable of routers because I really like its plunge lock mechanism.

Although not a necessity, you will find over time the advantage of having multiple routers so you can switch routers when you need to switch bits as if you later need the first bit at the original depth you will not need to try to match it. Since the bit's still in the original router you just grab-and-go. This is akin to the advantage of having a set of open-ended wrenches instead of a single adjustable wrench in mechanics, except the adjustment time for routers can be much longer.

Just one man's opinion.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have 2 Makita 3612C's plunge routers. They're 15amps, take both 1/4" & 1/2" bits, again, plunge, nice comfortable feel and they have an electric brake on them. 

I also have 2 craftsmen combo routers, 1 15amp pro model, it's ok, I don't use it much since I have the above routers. The other craftsmen router is the 2.25hp combo, soft start, LED lighting and did I mention, soft start? 

All 4 routers take on both 1/4" & 1/2" bits. I prefer my Mak's again, because of how they feel in my hands. They're heavy but, that's something I've never really noticed or felt. 

I do have another router that I simply don't ever use, it's become a good paper weight. It only takes on the 1/4" bits.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Bosch 1617EVSPK (kit with two bases, through-table adjuster, two collets, quick-mount bushing adapter and wrenches.) I don't use the quick-mount bushing adapter, as I have a sub-base that accepts Porter-Cable-style bushings. 

Am considering adding a higher horse-power router for table work.

Cassandra


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Two Freuds, two PCs and one Ryobi.
Had two Crapsmans. Never again! The ones I have now are far better than the 28190s I had...POS IMO. Gave one each to my sons and they tossed them after a few trials.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have 6 routers. 1 - 2 1/2 Triton in my table, 1 - 2 1/2 digital plunge Craftsman, 1 - 2 1/2 dual base (fixed/plunge) Craftsman, 1 - 1 1/2 Ryobi fixed, 1 - 2 1/2 GMC dual base and 1 Harbor Freight trim router.


----------



## Ernie_421 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a pair of craftsman fixed-base routers. They're ok, but I bought them used and were my first routers. I'm looking to step up, a newer/better fixed base, and possibly a nice table router?


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 20, 2009)

I only have 2 routers.....1 Skil 1-3/4 plunge 1/4" only, and 1 Bosch 1617 that I use in the table.....if I ever replace the Skil, it will be with another Bosch.....


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I've a DW625 for the Woodrat, a Triton 3 1/4 in the router table, a Ryobi 2100, a MacAllister 1250 which was ludicrously cheap and came with 50 bits (Bits are hard to get here) and a little Einhell 850, which is an Elu knockoff and probably gets the most use for handheld work. I originally had to go with what I could get here, as there is not the availability that there is in the US, UK, Canada and the States and gradually upgraded. The cheap ones still come in handy as I can keep a particular bit in them to save swapping bits for some jobs. The MacAllister was particularly handy as it came with a comprehensive selection of collets, which also fit some of the others that came with just one or two.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For me ,it's easy-er to say what I don't have " the DeWalt and the green and black one from UK the norm,that looks like a big hand drill" they all to the same type of job some better than the other, but it's like asking what type of car/truck do you have and why.


=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the green and black one Bob, a Lucas? I've not seen one in the flesh but the Lucas brand name in the UK was normally for auto electrical stuff or diesel injectors and pumps. How they came to be using the brand for things like routers, I don't know. It's a bit like Caterpillar branded stuff. They stretch the quality image of a brand to push stuff they've no previous reputation for.
I used to think it was bad enough with brands like Stanley. You'd buy a Stanley plane, but not chisels. At least with them it was all related. Lucas and Cat have nothing traditionally to do with hand tools.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

curiousgeorge said:


> I have 6 routers. 1 - 2 1/2 Triton in my table, 1 - 2 1/2 digital plunge Craftsman, 1 - 2 1/2 dual base (fixed/plunge) Craftsman, 1 - 1 1/2 Ryobi fixed, 1 - 2 1/2 GMC dual base and 1 Harbor Freight trim router.


George..

what have been your experience's with the craftsman digital plunge? thoughts/opinions would be appreciated. I'm always looking for a dedicated plunge and that one keeps popping up its head..


thanks
bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Festool 
Router Forums - View Single Post - jig for let-in stair stringers

=========



istracpsboss said:


> What is the green and black one Bob, a Lucas? I've not seen one in the flesh but the Lucas brand name in the UK was normally for auto electrical stuff or diesel injectors and pumps. How they came to be using the brand for things like routers, I don't know. It's a bit like Caterpillar branded stuff. They stretch the quality image of a brand to push stuff they've no previous reputation for.
> I used to think it was bad enough with brands like Stanley. You'd buy a Stanley plane, but not chisels. At least with them it was all related. Lucas and Cat have nothing traditionally to do with hand tools.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

1 1/2 HP fixed base Ryobi.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Festool
> Router Forums - View Single Post - jig for let-in stair stringers
> ...


Aha ! It was the UK ref that foxed me. Festool are German.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

hahahahahahahahaha

No money in "German " so they push/dump them real hard in UK and AU 

==========



istracpsboss said:


> Aha ! It was the UK ref that foxed me. Festool are German.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the big Hitachi M12V2, that stays in the table. Also the discontinued red top Craftsman that was a clone of the Bosch 1617 with fixed and plunge bases. The fixed base has above table height adjustment, but I never used it in a table(in fact I've never used that base at all). My old Bosch 1613 has the same feel as the Craftsman and the(plunge) sub bases interchange. I make my own subs and usually keep one for PC guides on the Bosch. And one for the larger guides on the Cman. I also have a Bosch Colt that I would'nt want to be without. I'm sure I need a few more, but I'm very happy with the ones I have. I used to have a PC 690. It was my first "real" router. I loved that router, but at the time, needed to sell it to purchase a plunge router. Thinking back know, the only thing the 690 can do that the Colt wont, is take 1/2" bits. The router I upgraded to was the Hitachi KM12SC(no longer made, I think) with fixed and plunge bases. It was my first plunger, and worked well. But when I got my hands on a Bosch plunge, the action of the Hitachi plunge became very disappointing. So it went out by way of Craigslist. The action of my big Hitachi may be no better, I don't know. I took it out of the box, removed the springs, and stuck it in the table. That's where it stays, and it works very well for that.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

TwoSkies57 said:


> George..
> 
> what have been your experience's with the craftsman digital plunge? thoughts/opinions would be appreciated. I'm always looking for a dedicated plunge and that one keeps popping up its head..
> 
> ...


Hi, Billl. Quite frankly I haven't had occasion to use it that much since I do more table routing than freehand. It's an "OK" router, but nothing to write home about.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

istracpsboss said:


> the Lucas brand name in the UK was normally for auto electrical stuff
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Yes, and British motorcyles too... Lucas Electrics, also known as "The Prince Of Darkness" 

I have 6 routers. A small Black & Decker, 2 older Craftsman, a Porter Cable 690, a Bosch 1613EVS and a small trim router.


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

I had several but kept two, I kept upgrading until I was satisfied. a Triton 2.25hp on the table and a Makita 3162C for everything else. and I couldn't be happier with them...


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

1 Triton 2.25 hangin' in a Table, 1 new craftsman 2hp with both bases. Both have been good to me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Shane, as you can see there are many brands of routers and most of them will get the job done. I bought and worked with as many routers as possible so I could give first hand observations on them. To date my favorites are my Bosch 1617's.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Yes, and British motorcyles too... Lucas Electrics, also known as "The Prince Of Darkness"
> 
> I have 6 routers. A small Black & Decker, 2 older Craftsman, a Porter Cable 690, a Bosch 1613EVS and a small trim router.


Lucas is known for their oil, transmission and petroleum additives here in the states. GREAT stuff from my experience. May be a different Lucas though ?

On a side note.... old British bikes RAWK ! I want a 1939 Vincent Meteor so bad I can taste it !  Alas..... the wallet lets me down every time HA HA HA !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Mike said:


> Shane, as you can see there are many brands of routers and most of them will get the job done. I bought and worked with as many routers as possible so I could give first hand observations on them. To date my favorites are my Bosch 1617's.


EVS or the 11 amp ?


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A DW625ek on the Jessem Rout R plate. An Elu177e (similar to the DW and intechangeable with it), an Elu 96e, a Bosch 52, an an old Dremel in their router base.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Yes, and British motorcyles too... Lucas Electrics, also known as "The Prince Of Darkness"


I'd agree with you there. I once had a Morris Traveller http://classiccarsales.ie/files/car...raveller_a9ee05bdc20e395894d388de2cf13e90.jpg new for a year with Lucas electrics. Everyone said how reliable they were ! It went through three dynamos, four coils, six distributor heads and one starter motor in that year. If it was wet overnight, there was no point in trying to start it before drying out the dizzy cap and leads. I'd go and get them and put them in the oven on lowest setting with the door open while I had breakfast !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lets see, Marvel 40 trim, Ridgid 2.5hp combo, just bought the Sears combo 2hp and 2 Dremels.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Dewalt 618 - 3 bases. I use it mainly in my my Oak Park router table with the fixed base, but very easy to pop out for hand routing when needed. I also have the Trend T-4 trim router and the components to use my Dremel for those really tiny and rare jobs. Very happy with my set up for what I do.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Jerry,

How do you like that Marvel 40? I see MLCS has it advertised for $89.95 for an additional $80.00 you could get their 8 piece 1/8" router bits too. It's something that's tempting but, I've been holding off due to other issues, they are taking precedence.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1/8" set, high speed steel
H0880 Mini Bit 10 pc. Set , 1/8" Shank
=====


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Hitachi M12V in the table and a Mastercraft Combo for handheld work. I also have a Bosch Colt and of course the Dremel for fun. I had another smaller Mastercraft plunge router that I sold, it was a good starter router but that's about it. I had a used Craftsman for a while. Sold that too, it didn't do anything to convince me to keep it. 
If I was going to buy another router (and probably will) I'd consider Porter Cable, or Freud. Dewalts are popular but I see so many of them for sale on the used tools sites it makes me wonder why.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have three: a Porter Cable 7518 3 hp (single speed), a Porter Cable 895 2 1/4 hp with two bases (fixed and plunge) and a Porter Cable laminate trimmer with three bases. The only one that I am not happy with is the big Porter Cable that I bought used and did not pay attention to the fact that it was a single speed model. Right now, I use the PC 895 in the router table with the fixed base - since it has an above the table adjustment handle.


----------



## oliverc612 (Dec 3, 2009)

A correction - My big router is a 7519 - again single speed. Sorry about that.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Gap_308 said:


> 1 Triton 2.25 hangin' in a Table, 1 new craftsman 2hp with both bases. Both have been good to me.


Just bought a shinny new 1617EVSPK and I LOVE the way it runs and feels, I am thoroughly impressed with fit and finish. It comes ready to mount in a table and comes with a carry case ( like I would actually put it away ). The plunge base is smoother than than my triton or craftsman.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Duane, I use the Bosch 1617 with the straight switch. This allows me to use a larger after market speed controller. I am happy to say I avoided the switch problems by going this route. Both of my 1617's have been trouble free. I like the EVS feature, I owned a 1613EVS and had no problems with it. My PC 7518 has also been trouble free and that is a soft start variable speed model. Bosch and PC are the only brands that offer readily available 3/8" collets which allows you to use special application bits.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's good to know Mike. 
Thanks !


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I'd agree with you there. I once had a Morris Traveller http://classiccarsales.ie/files/car...raveller_a9ee05bdc20e395894d388de2cf13e90.jpg new for a year with Lucas electrics. Everyone said how reliable they were ! It went through three dynamos, four coils, six distributor heads and one starter motor in that year. If it was wet overnight, there was no point in trying to start it before drying out the dizzy cap and leads. I'd go and get them and put them in the oven on lowest setting with the door open while I had breakfast !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


That's a prime candidate for a small block V8 swap right there boy !


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> That's a prime candidate for a small block V8 swap right there boy !


I'm sure someone's tried it Duane. When I was a member of Aintree Circuit Club there were all sorts of funnies. I remember a frog eyed Austin Sprite with a 4.2 Jag engine in it. Harry Ratcliffe did a Ford Transit van, that normally had a 2000cc straight four in it, with a big V8, after they cut a big chunk of the floor away. It was great in a straight line up the motorway but, as with all these type of engine mods, not a lot of use through the bends ! The suspension and handling was always a problem.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Cars can be fun but that is a topic for the lobby. Lets stay on the subject please.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

CanuckGal said:


> I have a Hitachi M12V in the table and a Mastercraft Combo for handheld work. I also have a Bosch Colt and of course the Dremel for fun. I had another smaller Mastercraft plunge router that I sold, it was a good starter router but that's about it. I had a used Craftsman for a while. Sold that too, it didn't do anything to convince me to keep it.
> If I was going to buy another router (and probably will) I'd consider Porter Cable, or Freud. Dewalts are popular but I see so many of them for sale on the used tools sites it makes me wonder why.


Deb,
You can't go wrong with either choice. 
I agree with Norm Abrams. You need a router for every bit!:dance3:
Gene


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's see now, I have and old black and decker, a skill with combo base, a trend T4, a HF trim router, and two porter cable 892's, I might have another but I'm not sure.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

* I might have another but I'm not sure. *

Danny, it sounds like time for you to go router-shopping... so you *can* be sure!


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

My collection includes:

Hitachi M12V table mounted
Triton 3-1/4hp table mounted
Triton 2-1/4hp
Bosch 1617EVS 
Bosch Colt
(3) PC690LR
PC1002 7/8hp round top
PC7301 Lamminate Trimmer w/Tilt Base


----------



## Padawan Learner (Oct 12, 2009)

Porter Cable 892 - which has 2 bases, one stays in the router table, one I use for dovetails and other hand-held applications. Also a HF plunge router. Haven't found much use for it yet, but haven't tried any plunge applications yet.


----------



## Barreller (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got four. A very old Black and Decker which hasn't seen the light of day for many a year! An Elu MOF96E, A DW624 and a DW625EL in the table. I must say that I love the DeWalts best but the little Elu has its place for small jobs.


----------



## Tim Wood (Nov 29, 2009)

Powercraft Pro 1200.Great router.You get one free for every 6 cans of beans you buy at my local supermarket!And that includes a box of 8 mm bits to go with it.


----------



## dawziecat (Dec 8, 2009)

I bought the King pictured here: Photography of Terry Danks-Woodworking

What other 3 1/4 hp router can be had for $99.99 CDN?

Like Rodney Dangerfield (RIP), it don't get no respect!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Tim Wood said:


> Powercraft Pro 1200.Great router.You get one free for every 6 cans of beans you buy at my local supermarket!And that includes a box of 8 mm bits to go with it.


lol, Tim..


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

I have the following: Triton 3 1/4HP Plunge Router.

It has a winding handle so you can adjust bit height from above your router table in 1/128" increments.

What a wonderful router --- just make sure it is not the older model which DID NOT have the above table adjustment. 

Did not have to buy a lift...... Triton is here to stay -- no Bankruptcy solid with new distributors in the USA.


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Tim Wood said:


> Powercraft Pro 1200.Great router.You get one free for every 6 cans of beans you buy at my local supermarket!And that includes a box of 8 mm bits to go with it.


How many books of green stamps would that be?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I have 2 
A Porter Cable 1 3/4 hp in my table and a Dewalt 625 2 hp plunge like them both the same


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Gap_308 said:


> How many books of green stamps would that be?


I wanna know how big the can of beans is


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*How many???*

I notice Bj hasn't given his list yet.
That's because he is still counting.
Might run out of post area if he does post them all.:haha:


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

*My Routers*

1st Hitachi M12V









2nd Black & Decker PR 550ca 









3rd
Old Canadian tire??
Looks like a RYOBI with plunge base


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Dr.Zook said:


> I notice Bj hasn't given his list yet.
> That's because he is still counting.
> Might run out of post area if he does post them all.:haha:


:lol::lol::haha::haha:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Ken.. Does the 10 MB limit apply to text messages too? :lol::lol:


----------



## Tripp1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Have had a Dewalt 621 plunge for 5/6yrs, and I didn't believe the hype, until I used it.

Just ordered a Bosch Colt today, hopefully that will impress me too!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*List of routers.*

Hey guys, Bj's still taking inventory!:haha::lol::yes4:


----------



## shotgunn (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the Festool OF 1400 EQ as my primary router, and two Porter Cables, one is table mounted, one is hand held with a fixed and plunge base

God's greatest gift to woodworkers.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

The Router community are pretty much all over the map. You may have to check out the biggest reason a person doesn't have a certain router. May give you a better reflection. Discover the biggest failure of a tool!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The difficulty with that, Howard, is you tend to hear of the (for most brands) rare router that slipped through quality control. Any mass manufacturer is going to have *some* failure rate. That's why even the best have a warranties.


----------



## HoosierWood (Jan 5, 2010)

Can't believe the equipment some of you have. I've been at this for about 4 years and have acquired and used the following for various routing tasks:

Hitachi M12V in table
DW621 (my absolute favorite)
DW618 with fixed and plunge bases (used mostly for dovetailing)
older Craftsman (forget model)
Porter Cable trim router
Dremel and Rotozip (not used much)

Some day, some day, I will save up enough for maybe a 3 hp Triton and maybe even a little CNC. Ha.

Patrick


----------

